# Due to start Clomid



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi everyone

I'm due to start Clomid on day 2-6 of next cycle. Never done it before, what can I expect? 

Thanks for any help

Polly


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Lots of support from the rest of the Clomid Chicks  

Side effects vary from person to person, but a good tip is to take the Clomid at night so you can sleep through most of it.  Also, you should try and make sure that you have a CD21 test to see if the Clomid has worked.

Welcome to the gang!


----------



## 123daisy (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi Polly,
I just started taking Clomid last Monday, 50mg, and so far I feel completely normal, which is a relief cos I thought there would be lots of side effects like hot flushes. Been taking it at night like the very helpful girls on here suggest. I don't know yet if you generally feel the effects more when you are ovulating, just gotta wait and see....
Good luck with it, there are lots fof lovely people on the FF boards who have helped me so I'm sure you'll find it useful. Daisy


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

This is the best site for you. A real life line. I am now on my second month of Clomid and the side effects have not been as bad. Def recommend taking at night and sometimes hot flushes. 
Good luck on the journey. 
0604


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to wish you luck with the clomid 

As the other lovely clomid chicks have said, it really does seem to help if you take at night-time...I always take it before bedtime & manage to sleep through most of the side effects. We all react differently & get different side effects...some may get quite a few, others may get none....but then we can all have different side effects from month to month too...I must admit I had quite bad     this month (my 4th cycle on 50mg) but have had a lot of other things going on in my life which probably hasn't helped my moods ! Are you taking clomid to trigger ovulation or are you taking it to boost things  I ovulate naturally & am taking to boost things...fingers crossed 

Are you having any monitoring eg follicle tracking scans (to see how many follies maturing, ready to release eggs) and/or progesterone blood tests  The blood test needs to be done 7 days past ovulation & can indicate ovulation eg if ovulate cd14, then test done cd21...if ovulate cd18 then test done cd25 etc.

Anyway, good luck & we're all here to support you  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi

Thanks for your replies: good tip about taking it at night - I'm probably getting too picky here, but if af starts Thurs am, does it matter that I take it Fri pm, which is 36 hours into af, as opposed to 24 hrs if I took it in the morning? I do get a sense that I am getting obsessive here  .

Minxy, I've been temping for 18 months, so I am quite sure that I ovulate, so the clomid is a boost. I only have to go in for a day 9 scan and the basting, and we are going every month between now and end Feb. Basically this is an all out last ditch attempt to get pg, as you can see from my age. We recently found out that I could never have got pg before, (but I had surgery in the summer to fix that) plus DH's SA is not brilliant, so this is it as far as we are concerned. Our c/s thinks that a row of 4-5 IUIs will be better for our chances than 1 or poss 2 ICSI treatments. So I hope he is right!

I tend to be a bit mercurial and hot tempered, so I feel sorry for DH, but if I get side effects, he'll have to suffer, I guess!

Love
Polly


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya and welcome to the clomid gang!  

I'm an old-timer, this is my 8th month on clomid and this board is a lifeline, especially when starting out.   You'll have lots of questions so please ask away, I remember my first month like yesterday wondering what on earth to expect!

Don't worry about the timing of the pills, ie like you say if you had AF thursday am, then took tablet the friday pm. as long as its day 2 of your AF then you're fine.   Treat your first proper day of bleeding as day one, rather than a day when you just have spotting.

Best of luck,see you around


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks for your help. Well AF turned up this evening,   so I guess I take the first tab tomorrow evening? All a bit nerve-wracking at the moment. I suppose I'll get over it....

I know I have to phone the clinic in the morning to let them know.

Polly


----------



## Arabella (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi there pollyhoping

Good luck with your first cycle.  I also take clomid at night, but am going to switch to daytime for my next cycle as one of my side effects is not being able to sleep!  I hope that doesn't happen to you,

There's loads of advice, tips, observations and support on this board, it really is a lifeline,


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

I'm on round 2 and this month I took Clomid in the morning instead of at night because I too couldn't sleep and I have to say the side effects have been much better this time 

So I think it's just a case of trial and error to see what suits you, but I'll stick to mornings in future


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

I took my first month of clomid at night but my main side affect was also not sleeping, so maybe I will try next month in the mornings, unkess of course I get a BFP first   .

Love Tracy
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how daft am i    I can't sleep either when taking them, or I have horrendous dreams, now I know why!  I might try day time next.

Polly, yes take your first tablet tonight.  Keep a little log in a diary or somewhere of which day your AF came, when you get ovulation symptoms etc as it helps to get to know your cycle as it can change whilst on clomid.  Good luck


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Good idea, Flowerpot. I keep my temps on fertilityfriend, (not this site) and there is room to make a note of how I feel, moods and physical symptoms etc, so I'll do that. I'm also having IUI, so we'll get the timing right (I hope!)

Anyway, after all the advice, I decided to split the difference and take it after work. That way I don't freak out all my poor little workers!  

Love
Polly


----------

